# Rust and Corrosion Preventive Maintenance



## Mark in MD (Mar 18, 2007)

My 12 year old truck and plow blade are both shot. The blade is completely rusted through, and has holes in it the size of your fist. My truck is a mechanic's worst nightmare, with every bolt seemingly welded with rust and corrosion.

I'm buying a new truck and plow this year. How do you guys deal with all the corrosion? I've got a few ideas, but I'd like to get a few more years out of my equipment if I can. 

THANKS


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Hello, after every storm I bring my truck in my garage and it gets washed from top to bottom and I get as much salt and snow off as possible. I clean out the wheel wells the quater panels, under the cab, the cab coners, the rockers, the back sides of the bumpers, the plow gets the same treatment. I spend atleast a hour, if not longer on cleaning my truck in the winter everyday. I know it sounds like alot but it keeps the salt out and the snow and everything else too. 

Ryan


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I have my truck sprayed every year with Rust stop. Them spray the underside, fire wall, tailgate, drill a hole and inject the doors, and a few other spots.They say getting your vehicles sprayed with a good quality rust preventive is the best thing you can do for a vehicle if you live in the salt belt. I also Try to Wash my truck once a week. I have a hot water pressure washer in my shop which really helps wash the salt off. I spray wheel wells, underneath, under the hood, just about everywhere I can.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Undercarraige wash. Period. After every storm and in the summer once a week take a hose and wash everything you can see. Especially drive shafts, axles, brake lines, universal joints, wheels steering arms and componants, frame, springs differential caps, everything that you can see. In the spring I always give my trucks undercoats. I use Rubberized Undercoating by 3M. It works great as long as you sandblast all the rust that is on there. But nothing is as important as washing the undercarraige with fresh water.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

Trade every three years. Your truck will never be rusty.HaHa I just do like these other guys wash it as often as I can.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Brand new truck?*

I would go for any rust treatment that GM or who ever has to offer.After that if it comes with a non painted frame I would take the time to paint anything that hasn't been painted.
I would and do use *Fluid Film *or a similar product to preserve what is exposed and is in hard to reach areas.
I always have a good coat of wax on the paint and wash as others have mentioned.
I am looking into chemical washes that remove salt/chlorides,the jury is still out on these in my mind...Haven't given up yet.
As Municipalities seem to be leaning toward liquid de-icers it is really important to keep up with the corrosion.
Read the article below these chemicals are nasty to any vehicle driving in them.

http://www.truckload.org/members/infocenter/stories/HDT_01_killerchemicals.htm


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

www.por15.com

we spray pretty much everything on our trucks now with it!


----------



## Mark in MD (Mar 18, 2007)

AintNoFun;385237 said:


> www.por15.com
> 
> we spray pretty much everything on our trucks now with it!


If it dries to "an incredible rock-hard finish" then I guess if you get any on a bolt underneath there, that bolt won't be coming off too easily when the need arises. That's the problem with these undercoatings.

Does anybody have any experience with something like this?

http://www.rust.bizland.com/Auto_Rust_Protection/autorustprotection.htm


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

I dunno a couple of years ago a mechanic told me to use Linseed oil to coat undercarriage and stuff like that.


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 22, 2003)

I like to run the trucks through puddles along the roads in my neighborhood during a rainstorm and then wash them with a hose.. pressure washer is broken right now. I spent close to a day (with the crew ) getting things cleaned and put away for the summer, which in retrospect was a waste of time. 

I like to plow in ram chargers, wich are getting mighty old. They take a beating and are great in tight drives and lots. So I Am taking steps to protect them. Got some fluid film on order. Worst thing is to let a truck sit all year without a good washing.


----------



## Mark in MD (Mar 18, 2007)

Does anybody have any experience with something like this?

http://www.rust.bizland.com/Auto_Rust_Protection/autorustprotection.htm

This seems like the miracle cure. It requires no time other than installation. It seems perfect, if a little hokey. Surely somebody in the plow (rust) business knows something about this. Comments?


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

If it sounds to good to be true it probably is! I'm embarrassed to say I think my dad had one of those on one of his trucks. YES IT STILL RUSTED:realmad:


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Mark in MD;385512 said:


> Does anybody have any experience with something like this?
> 
> http://www.rust.bizland.com/Auto_Rust_Protection/autorustprotection.htm
> 
> This seems like the miracle cure. It requires no time other than installation. It seems perfect, if a little hokey. Surely somebody in the plow (rust) business knows something about this. Comments?


Absolute scam and worst case I seen one on a car that failed and would keep draining the battery, took a shop 3 tries to fix because they did not realize one was on the car. So not only will your truck rust but you will not be able to start it and plow.


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

A Federal Trade Commission administrative law judge has prohibited RustEvader Corporation from using the names "Rust Evader" or "Rust Buster" for a purported electronic corrosion control device for automobiles that the judge said is not effective in substantially reducing corrosion, despite the company's advertising campaign to the contrary. Judge James P. Timony's order follows FTC charges that RustEvader made false claims about its Rust Evader product and about a demonstration and studies regarding its efficacy. Timony upheld the charges in a default judgment he issued following RustEvader's general failure to respond to requests for information during the discovery period before trial on the case.

RustEvader Corporation, also known as Rust Evader Corporation, is based in Altoona, Pennsylvania. RustEvader also does business as REC Technologies.

The FTC issued a complaint detailing its charges against RustEvader and company president, David F. McCready, in August 1995. Both answered the FTC complaint in October, denying the charges. In April, however, the charges against McCready were withdrawn from litigation so that the FTC could consider a proposed settlement agreement. According to Timony's opinion, RustEvader repeatedly failed to respond to FTC discovery requests. Therefore, Timony struck RustEvader's answer to the FTC complaint and issued today's order, finding the facts in the case to be as the FTC alleged.

According to Timony's findings, RustEvader falsely represented that:

Rust Evader is effective in substantially reducing corrosion in motor vehicle bodies, and that the company had evidence to back up this claim; 
a salt-water tank demonstration of the product's efficacy accurately reflected how Rust Evader protects motor vehicle bodies from corrosion when, in truth, the process used in the demonstration is much more effective under water than under conditions that a motor vehicle normally encounters; and 
reports of laboratory and other tests performed on the Rust Evader that the firm provided to dealers constituted scientific proof that the product substantially reduces motor vehicle body corrosion. 
In addition, according to the default judgment, a provision in the RustEvader warranty, which conditions warranty coverage on the consumer paying the labor costs of having the vehicle inspected every 24 months by an authorized Rust Evader dealer, violated federal warranty law. The Magnuson-Moss Warranty-FTC Improvements Act prohibits conditioning warranty coverage for products costing more than $5 on consumers paying for a service identified by brand, trade or corporate name.

Judge Timony has ordered RustEvader Corporation to stop using the terms Rust Evader or Rust Buster and to stop making the challenged claims for the Rust Evader product. The order also requires RustEvader to have appropriate competent and reliable evidence to back up claims about the performance, efficacy or attributes of any product for use in motor vehicles. In addition, the order prohibits RustEvader from misrepresenting the existence or results of any test or study, or that any demonstration or picture proves any material feature or quality of any product for use in motor vehicles.

RustEvader also is prohibited from conditioning warranty coverage on the purchase of a certain brand-named or trade-named product or service, and to notify Rust Evader dealers and distributors of the FTC action and the fact that the old warranty provision is void. The dealer notification letter also must state that RustEvader will terminate dealers who continue to use the advertising and promotion materials containing the challenged claims.

Judge Timony's order is subject to review by the full Commission either on the Commission's own motion or appeal by RustEvader. If not appealed within 30 days, it would become the Commission's decision and the order would be effective 60 days after it is served on RustEvader Corporation.

Copies of the initial decision and order, as well as the complaint and other documents associated with this case, are available from the FTC's Public Reference Branch, Room 130, 6th Street and Pennsylvania Avenue, N.W., Washington, D.C. 20580; 202-326-2222; TTY for the hearing impaired 1-866-653-4261. To find out the latest news as it is announced, call the FTC NewsPhone recording at 202-326-2710. FTC news releases and other materials also are available on the Internet at the FTC's World Wide Web site at: http://www.ftc.gov


----------



## Mark in MD (Mar 18, 2007)

Thank-you. I guess that answers that! 

I believe I'll probably be buying Fluid Film by the case.

Thanks again


----------



## AnthonyC (Jun 12, 2004)

Ziebarts


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Oshkosh;384986 said:


> I would go for any rust treatment that GM or who ever has to offer.After that if it comes with a non painted frame I would take the time to paint anything that hasn't been painted.
> I would and do use *Fluid Film *or a similar product to preserve what is exposed and is in hard to reach areas.
> I always have a good coat of wax on the paint and wash as others have mentioned.
> I am looking into chemical washes that remove salt/chlorides,the jury is still out on these in my mind...Haven't given up yet.
> ...


There isn't anything like Fluid Film!!!!!

Just cover the thing top to bottom with fluid film


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You think your 12 year old truck has rust you should see my 18 year old truck. I gave up on keeping the rust at bay a while ago. It got started long before I bought it. I just hauled 2 yards of wet mulch and I swear the truck grunted when he dropped the 2nd yard in.


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*Rust Preventive?*

I Dono? but having worked w/Steel all my Life! & I*LL Use Frame Steel as my Example!--it Detearates from like a Pop Tart!--Flakes Up & its GONE--& w/out any Long explanation--to ME? Keeping Ox away is the Secret!--seeing that all Metals Expand & Shrink differant than Paint--just Imagine?-Your vehicle sitting w/ One side towards the Direct SUN--that side gets Pretty HOT--the Others a lot Cooler!--have You noticed?ona Cool Day You can SEE! the Out Line of You Hood Braces in the Due!--proff of the Braces being Warmer than the Sheet metal on the Hood!--as the Hood Cools faster than the Braces under It! any thing? that Will Keep Moisture & OX away--from Steel--I have a Neighbor thats Vehicle Allways Looks Good!--No Rust!--so I asked HIM? How Do You Prevent it from Rusting?--heres His Answer! He Paints every thing He CAN? w/ Used Motor OIL! He even Takes His Door Panels OFF & paints 1/2 of the Inside of His Doors! He Uses a Brush where He Can? & sprays the Rest w/ a Hand Pump! He Says it usually takes about 4 gallons to DO His Vehicle He Drives a 69 Chevy 4dr sedan & its Not Rusted anywhere I can SEE? He Told ME He Painted every thing BLACK when He first Got IT! but that Cost Far too Much! so Every FALL He does it Again w/ Used Motor OIL!! He did Say! it Collected a lot of Dust but after a couple of Washes the Dust Goes Away! & it Don*t RUST! like every one Elses! I have talked to Car Buffs as they Use Expensive Paints! but All their Vehicles are Garaged! most of the TIME they Use Por-15 & several other Brands?--Silver Bullet --I never heard of before?? I use John Deer Paint which comes in Black also! I like to Use a BRUSH asI think? it Penatrates Better?--Ole JIM--


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Ole Tower;391529 said:


> He Paints every thing He CAN? w/ Used Motor OIL! He even Takes His Door Panels OFF & paints 1/2 of the Inside of His Doors! He Uses a Brush where He Can? & sprays the Rest w/ a Hand Pump! He Says it usually takes about 4 gallons to DO His Vehicle


What's his driveway and garage floor look like?


----------



## Mudman78 (Dec 31, 2006)

Ole Tower;391529 said:


> they Use Por-15 & several other Brands?--Silver Bullet --I never heard of before??


It's called "Rust Bullet", not silver bullet.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

I moved from TX to MN, this [06-07] was my first snow season.
Trailer's rusting, and truck has speckled rust spots on the panels.
It's an 01 f250. I washed it as much as I could but, I still have rust issues.

Help. 
Can I just spray an under body coat on the trailer and under the truck, with existing rust? Heaven only knows I can't afford a new truck and trailer.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Welcome to MN.

The steel for your truck came from here,wesport 
It's gust trying to revert to it's natural form.

1.Park it with a sprinkler running under it for a hr or two.

2.Let dry for a couple of days.

3.Then apply fluid film.:waving:

Now there was a shameless plug

How about a free sample can?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Fluid film by the gallon


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

There may be something to the oil spray treatments.
I know a guy that owns an auto repair place. He has a 1977 Chevy 3/4 that he has owned since new. It plows 100 hours a year ( when it actually snows ). He installed a real diesel engine in it and rebuilt the tranny to bullet prof. He has it oil sprayed yearly and waxes it monthly. The truck looks near new. Not a spot of rust anywhere on it! He admits to a few repaints too.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

TY snowfarmer.

I can make something for my lawn tractor too.


----------

